
New headphone awareness device SoundBrake 2.0 - sharieskenas
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/soundbrake-2-0-awareness-device-for-headphones-music-audio
======
madamelic
This is going to work splendidly for anyone who uses public transit.

I wear headphones so I don't have to hear train screeches...

